# ENWPJ #4 shipped to subscribers?



## johnsemlak (Dec 2, 2003)

Just wondering if the mag has been shipped to subscriber's yet.  I thought I heard it was  a while back. 

Of course, I'm sure it'll take a while to get to me


----------



## Morrus (Dec 4, 2003)

The subscriber copies go out on Dec 15th.


----------



## GMVictory (Dec 5, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> The subscriber copies go out on Dec 15th.




Is that the same for pre-orders too?


----------



## Morrus (Dec 5, 2003)

Yup.


----------



## GMVictory (Dec 5, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Yup.




Thank you


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 5, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> The subscriber copies go out on Dec 15th.



 Oh, sorry, FOr some reason I thought they were out already.  thanks


----------

